# JTextArea rechtsbündig ausrichten ?



## Dutch_OnE (30. Apr 2008)

Kann man das irgendwie machen ?

Leider gibt es die setHorizontal... Methode nicht


----------



## NoX (30. Apr 2008)

Meinst du den Text rechstbündig ausrichten, oder die TextArea im Fenster? Für letzteres müsstest du dann einfach einen Layoutmanager benutzen.


----------



## Dutch_OnE (30. Apr 2008)

den Text in der TextArea


----------



## André Uhres (1. Mai 2008)

Versuch's mal mit JTextPane:

```
SimpleAttributeSet set = new SimpleAttributeSet();
StyleConstants.setAlignment(set, StyleConstants.ALIGN_RIGHT);
jTextPane1.setParagraphAttributes(set, true);
```


----------

